# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Պատահական սեքս / Casual Sex

## Ռուֆուս

Միգուցե հայերենում «պատահական» բառը էդքան էլ լավ չի բացատրում անգլերեն casual բառի նրբությունները, բայց casual sex-ը սեռական կապն է առանց ռոմանտիկ զգայական կապի, նվիրվածության կամ շատ դեպքերում ծանոթության: Պատահական սեքսի մեջ են մտնում նաև արտամուսնական կապերը, մարմնավաճառի հետ սեքսը, լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ սեքսը, սվինգերությունը:

Մի խոսքով եկեք քննարկենք, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք պատահական սեքսի մասին: Արդյո՞ք լրիվ անծանոթ մարդու հետ սեքսով կզբաղվեիք՝ առանց հետագայում որևէ relationship սկսելու ակնկալիքով:

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.04.2016), Զաքար (31.03.2016)

----------


## deadLion

ու ստեղ կարծիքները բաժանվում են էրկու մասի` կարծիք «իգական» և կարծիք «որձական»  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ու ստեղ կարծիքները բաժանվում են էրկու մասի` կարծիք «իգական» և կարծիք «որձական»


իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչները բացառապես նույն կարծիքն ունեն:

----------


## ivy

Եվ սահուն անցում "one-night stand"-ին  :Smile: 
Ահագին հետաքրքիր թեմա է: 
Ինձ օրինակ էս հարցը ուրիշ կողմից էլ է հետաքրքիր: Իսկ ինչ, եթե դու էդ մարդուն շատ երկար ես ճանաչում և ինչ-որ զգացմունքներ ունես իր հանդեպ, այսինքն՝ անծանոթ-անկապ մեկը չի, բայց հետը ինտիմ կապի հնարավորթյունը մենակ մի անգամ է լինում, արժի՞ այնուամենայնիվ գնալ դրան, թե՞ չէ:
Սա ինչքանո՞վ է պատահական սեքս, եթե ինքը քեզ համար պատահական մեկը չի: Բայց դե մենակ էդ մի գիշերն է լինելու:

----------

GriFFin (31.03.2016), Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Մուշու (19.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## deadLion

չէ՜՜՜ «որձական», ոչ թե արական ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկեք անկեղծ պատասխանեմ էլի  :Jpit:  one night stand մի քանի անգամ ունեցել եմ, դուրս չի եկել: Նույնիսկ երբ դիմացինն առաջարկել է շարունակել հանդիպել, մի տեսակ էն չի էղել, չի ձգել: Արդյունքում՝ ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվել եմ, որ առանց էմոցիոնալ հենքի սեքսն ապուշություն ա (ինձ համար էլի, ուրիշների փոխարեն չեմ խոսում): Իհարկե, ինչ-ինչ հետազոտություններ ասում եմ, որ սեքսից հետո կանայք ավելի հակված են սիրահարվելու, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ ոչ: Բայց ինձ հետ երբեք տենց բան չի էղել:

----------

AniwaR (02.04.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Glen (01.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.04.2016), Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Զաքար (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Էկեք անկեղծ պատասխանեմ էլի  one night stand մի քանի անգամ ունեցել եմ, դուրս չի եկել: Նույնիսկ երբ դիմացինն առաջարկել է շարունակել հանդիպել, մի տեսակ էն չի էղել, չի ձգել: Արդյունքում՝ ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվել եմ, որ առանց էմոցիոնալ հենքի սեքսն ապուշություն ա (ինձ համար էլի, ուրիշների փոխարեն չեմ խոսում): Իհարկե, ինչ-ինչ հետազոտություններ ասում եմ, որ սեքսից հետո կանայք ավելի հակված են սիրահարվելու, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ ոչ: Բայց ինձ հետ երբեք տենց բան չի էղել:


Իսկ իմ ասած տարբերակի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես: Պատահական մարդ չի, բայց մենակ մի անգամ է հնարավոր հետը գիշեր անցկացնել: Էդ էլ է՞ նույն բանը, պատահականի տակ անցնող: Էլի չարժի՞:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չէ՜՜՜ «որձական», ոչ թե արական ))


Դե եթե քյառթու որձերին լսես, իրենք միշտ պատրաստ են կենակցել ցանկացած շնչավոր ու անշունչ առարկայի հետ, էնքան որ ոտքերի արանքը ծակ լինի:

Մեկ մեկ էլ իրենց սեռական ֆանտազիաները որպես իրականություն են ներկայացնում, ասենք բա Ռըսաստաններում միանգամից իրեք էգի հետ եմ քնել, մեկին տաշեցի, մյուսին սվաղեցի, երրորդն էլ բերանն առավ:

----------

Զաքար (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ իմ ասած տարբերակի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես: Պատահական մարդ չի, բայց մենակ մի անգամ է հնարավոր հետը գիշեր անցկացնել: Էդ էլ է՞ նույն բանը, պատահականի տակ անցնող: Էլի չարժի՞:


Եսի՞մ: Էն սվինգի թեմայում էլ եմ ասել, որ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա սեքսի էմոցիոնալ կոմպոնենտը, շատ խորը էմոցիոնալ կապը: Իսկ էդպիսի կապ սովորաբար մեկի հետ ես ունենում, էդ մեկի հետ էլ կանոնավոր սեքս ես անում, էլ պատահականի հարց չի ծագում:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2016)

----------


## deadLion

կա տենց բան, բայց եթե լուրջ, շատ լայն հասկացություն ա "պատահական սեքսը" ստացվում, ասենք մարմնավաճառի հետ ամենաանհետաքրքիր սեքսն ա իմ կարծիքով, դե մարդը ամուսնանալիս ինձ թվում ա պիտի ընտրած լինի իրա զուգընկերոջը, որ հետագա կյանքը կապի միայն իրա հետ, եթե ամուսնուդ/կնոջդ պատրաստվում ես դավաճանել, էլ ինչի՞ անուսնանաս, իսկ եթե չես պատրաստվում, բայց դե հմի ստացվմ ա էլի... մեկ ա շուտ էր ամուսնանալը, սվինգերության փորձ չեմ ունեցել, բան չեմ կարա ասեմ դրա մասին, լռիվ անծանոթ չէ՜ բայց մի՜քիչ ծանոթ լինի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում...մի խոսքով, սրա մասին միանշանակ կարծիք դժվար ա ունենալ ասում եմ)))

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե եթե քյառթու որձերին լսես, իրենք միշտ պատրաստ են կենակցել ցանկացած շնչավոր ու անշունչ առարկայի հետ, էնքան որ ոտքերի արանքը ծակ լինի:
> 
> Մեկ մեկ էլ իրենց սեռական ֆանտազիաները որպես իրականություն են ներկայացնում, ասենք բա Ռըսաստաններում միանգամից իրեք էգի հետ եմ քնել, մեկին տաշեցի, մյուսին սվաղեցի, երրորդն էլ բերանն առավ:


Ռուֆուսը տեղս գրել է,էլ ասելու բան չմնաց  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Համամիտ եմ Բյուրակնին․ էմոցիոնալ ասպեկտը շատ կարևոր է։ Դժվարանում եմ հասկանալ առանց էմոցիոնալ կապի սեքսի ու ինքնաբավարարման հստակ տարբերությունը։

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2016), Ձայնալար (31.03.2016), Մուշու (19.06.2016), Ուլուանա (31.03.2016), Վոլտերա (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> կա տենց բան, բայց եթե լուրջ, շատ լայն հասկացություն ա "պատահական սեքսը" ստացվում, ասենք մարմնավաճառի հետ ամենաանհետաքրքիր սեքսն ա իմ կարծիքով, դե մարդը ամուսնանալիս ինձ թվում ա պիտի ընտրած լինի իրա զուգընկերոջը, որ հետագա կյանքը կապի միայն իրա հետ, եթե ամուսնուդ/կնոջդ պատրաստվում ես դավաճանել, էլ ինչի՞ անուսնանաս, իսկ եթե չես պատրաստվում, բայց դե հմի ստացվմ ա էլի... մեկ ա շուտ էր ամուսնանալը, սվինգերության փորձ չեմ ունեցել, բան չեմ կարա ասեմ դրա մասին, լռիվ անծանոթ չէ՜ բայց մի՜քիչ ծանոթ լինի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում...մի խոսքով, սրա մասին միանշանակ կարծիք դժվար ա ունենալ ասում եմ)))


Իսկ եթե օրինակ մի դեպքում ամուսինը (կամ կինը) կողքից սիրած ա պահում ու պարբերաբար դավաճանում է կնոջը (ամուսնուն), իսկ մյուս դեպքում one-night-stand ա ունենում ու իրեն դուր եկած ծանոթ/անծանոթի հետ մի գիշեր ա անցկացնում, ու երկուսն էլ գիտակցում են, որ էդ մի գիշերն ա լինելու ու էլ չի շարունակվելու, արդյո՞ք էս երկու դավաճանությունը հավասազոր են, թե՞ երկրորդը մի քիչ ավելի ներելի ա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Միգուցե հայերենում «պատահական» բառը էդքան էլ լավ չի բացատրում անգլերեն casual բառի նրբությունները, բայց casual sex-ը սեռական կապն է առանց ռոմանտիկ զգայական կապի, նվիրվածության կամ շատ դեպքերում ծանոթության: Պատահական սեքսի մեջ են մտնում նաև արտամուսնական կապերը, մարմնավաճառի հետ սեքսը, լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ սեքսը, սվինգերությունը:
> 
> Մի խոսքով եկեք քննարկենք, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք պատահական սեքսի մասին: Արդյո՞ք լրիվ անծանոթ մարդու հետ սեքսով կզբաղվեիք՝ առանց հետագայում որևէ relationship սկսելու ակնկալիքով:


Մի անգամ որոշել էի այնպես հարբել, որ էդ օրվա մասին բացի որոշումից այլ բան չհիշեի, էն էլ մինչև էսօր հիշում եմ։ 
Որոշեցինք տուն չգնալ ու հյուրանոցում ընկերոջս հետ սենյակ վարձեցինք։ Ընկերս առանց ինձ զգուշացնելու երկու մարմնավաճառ բերեց։ Կինը բավականին համակրելի էր, մարզված մարմին ուներ, ...։ Բայց երբ անկողին սողոսկեց, սկսվեց իմ սարսափները։ Ինձ անընդհատ թվում էր, որ նրա կրծքերն զույգ նռնակներ են, ու հիմա ուր որ է կպայթեն ու ես կմեռնեմ։ Բացի այդ նրա քրտինքի (մարմնի) հոտն էր անտանելի, չնայած այն բանի, որ նա մինչև այդ լավ էլ բուրում էր։ Թեև առաջին հայացքից շատ համակրելի էր,  բայց հարաբերության ընթացքում սարսափ ժանրի դեմք էր ընդունում, իսկ ձայնը …։ 
Սա եղավ իմ առաջին ու վերջին պատահական սեքսն ու ես հասկացա, որ ինձ համար սեքսի մեջ ոչ թե միայն զգացմունքներն են կարևոր, այլ նաև, որ պետք չէ վստահել այն ամենին, որոնց միայն աչքերն են տեսնում կամ զգայարաներն են զգում։ ))))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե օրինակ մի դեպքում ամուսինը (կամ կինը) կողքից սիրած ա պահում ու պարբերաբար դավաճանում է կնոջը (ամուսնուն), իսկ մյուս դեպքում one-night-stand ա ունենում ու իրեն դուր եկած ծանոթ/անծանոթի հետ մի գիշեր ա անցկացնում, ու երկուսն էլ գիտակցում են, որ էդ մի գիշերն ա լինելու ու էլ չի շարունակվելու, արդյո՞ք էս երկու դավաճանությունը հավասազոր են, թե՞ երկրորդը մի քիչ ավելի ներելի ա:


Կոնկրետ ինձ համար երկու դեպքն էլ աններելի են, եթե զույգի միջև պայմանավորվածության խախտում կա:

----------

Glen (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Բայց դու իսկական տերտեր ես ու սոցաշխատող, շատ բարի ես ու հանդուրժող։


Տողատակի հեգնանքը չնկատելու ենք տալիս ու բարի և հանդուրժող ժպիտով ասում՝ մերսի Տրիբուն ապեր։

Հա մեկել մի բան՝ ինձ էս քանի օրա հետաքրքրումա, էս ավատարիդ մեջի նկարում ինչ որ մեկի ձեռքն ինչ որ բանա բռնել, որը շատ նմանա առնանդամի։ Իրոք դայա՞ թե սխալվում եմ։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ինչու՞ չի կարա նորմալ լինի:


Գրածներս կարդալով հետ գնա, ասել եմ արդեն 





> Ինչու՞ չի կարա նորմալ լինի: Իսկ դու ապացույց ունե՞ս, որ նորմալ չի: Բայց արի քեզ քո բառերով պատասխանեմ, էս խոսակցությունը փակենք էլի


Ոնց կուզես

----------


## ivy

Ժող, ձեզ էսքան ժամանակ որտեղի՞ց  :Xeloq:

----------

CactuSoul (23.06.2016), Chilly (23.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ձեզ էսքան ժամանակ որտեղի՞ց


Կներես, մենք քո նման զբաղված չենք  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Կներես, մենք քո նման զբաղված չենք


Ըստ գրառումների քանակի, ընդհանրապես զբաղված չեք  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ գրառումների քանակի, ընդհանրապես զբաղված չեք


Հա, պարապ մեռնում ենք  :Smile:  Առավոտից իրիկուն ակումբում նստած ենք:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, պարապ մեռնում ենք  Առավոտից իրիկուն ակումբում նստած ենք:


Ըհն  :Yes:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո հետ տենցա եղել?


Ասում ես ․․․․  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա մեկել մի բան՝ ինձ էս քանի օրա հետաքրքրումա, էս ավատարիդ մեջի նկարում ինչ որ մեկի ձեռքն ինչ որ բանա բռնել, որը շատ նմանա առնանդամի։ Իրոք դայա՞ թե սխալվում եմ։


Տեր հայր, ուշք ու միտք խալխի սեռական օրգաններ են։ Իմ ձեռին ա ինչ որայա, քո ձեռին չի, ինչի՞ ես նեղվում։

----------


## Micke

> Տեր հայր, ուշք ու միտք խալխի սեռական օրգաններ են։ Իմ ձեռին ա ինչ որայա, քո ձեռին չի, ինչի՞ ես նեղվում։


Ակումբի սահմաններում կարող ես հետս իմ նիկ ով դիմել։ Այ երբ կգաս մոտս խոստովանության այն ժամանակ կարող ես «Տեր հայր» դիմել։ Ես հո քեզ քո մասնագիտությամբ չե՞մ դիմում՝ ասենք պարոն գործազուրկ կամ պարոն վարորդ կամ պարոն բժիշկ։
Չէ բան չասինք՝ դու քո ձեռը։ այստեղ զուտ մարդկային հետաքրքրասիրությունն է որ խոսում է։ Պարզապես անհասկանալի նկար եմ տեսել ու հետաքրքրվում եմ։ 
Էդ իսկականից քո ձեռքնա՞ բա էդ ձեռքիդ մեջինն ումնա՞
Սա ուղղակի զուտ մարդկաին հետաքրքրասիրությունա։ Հետին միտք չկա

----------


## Գաղթական

ովա հիշում, էս հոմոների թեման ինչից սկսվեց??  :Think:

----------


## Micke

> ովա հիշում, էս հոմոների թեման ինչից սկսվեց??


է՜ էս դառավ մի կաթիլ մեղրը

----------

Գաղթական (23.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ հեչ, արա էս Game of Thrones -ի վերջին սերիան էս ի՜նչ բոմբ էր։

----------

Chilly (23.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ովա հիշում, էս հոմոների թեման ինչից սկսվեց??


Ես եմ մեղավոր  :Jpit:  Հարգանքի թեմայից խոսեցի, որ մարդուն պետք ա հարգել անկախ սեռից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից և այլնից, աշխարհի սաղ հարցերը թողած, դրա վրա կենտրոնացավ SLV-ն: Որ չալարեմ, կգտնեմ էդ գրառումս:

----------

Գաղթական (23.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Որ սեզոնի?

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որ չալարեմ, կգտնեմ էդ գրառումս:


գործ չունես..
ոնց որ արդեն փակվելու վրայա..
հիմա մազա մնացել, որ սկսենք քննարկել Ջոն Սնոուի կրոնական պատկանելությունը... )))

----------


## Micke

6 րդ սեզոնը սկսելա?  Ուղղակի ալարում եմ ինքս փնտրեմ

----------


## Գաղթական

> 6 րդ սեզոնը սկսելա?  Ուղղակի ալարում եմ ինքս փնտրեմ


պրծնելու վրայա )))

----------

Տրիբուն (23.06.2016)

----------

